# End Grain Lazy Susan



## tocws2002 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just about finished this endgrain lazy susan, just need to put another coat of oil on it and fasten the hardware.

SPECIFICATIONS
Wood: Jatoba, walnut, and maple
Diameter: 16"
Thickness: 7/8"
Finish: MinWax Antique Oil
Hardware: 9" Plastic Lazy Susan Bearing (Lee Valley)

Comments and critiques welcome.

-Jason

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/20150118_092143.jpg

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/20150118_092151.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 11


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 18, 2015)

That looks awesome... but gosh dang how did you have the patience to glue that up?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice! I really like the wood selection and pattern of it all! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 18, 2015)

That is eye catching. Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 18, 2015)

Like that a bunch. 

How do you like the Lazy Susan hardware? Does it seem like it will last?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments!



JR Custom Calls said:


> That looks awesome... but gosh dang how did you have the patience to glue that up?



Not that difficult, was actually only two different glue-ups. Not sure if it warrants a class room tutorial and I didn't take a lot of in progress pics, but can do so if/when I make another. 

Thanks again,

- jason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 18, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> Like that a bunch.
> 
> How do you like the Lazy Susan hardware? Does it seem like it will last?



Thanks, this is the second time I used the hardware, so I can't personally speak to reliability, but it came highly recommended from another woodworker who makes a lot of lazy susan's and this hardware is about all he will use now.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2015)

That's really nice! Love the color combination!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 18, 2015)

Very sharp Jason!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice work Jason. I especially like the way that pattern looks where it wraps the edges.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 19, 2015)

I do like that a lot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks fellas, appreciate the compliments. I have an idea in my head using this same type of pattern, but on a much smaller scale. Won't let the cat out of the bag yet, but will be sure to post pictures if/when my plan actually comes to fruition.

Thanks again,

-jason


----------



## thrainson (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, I wanted to try the same thing, What did you use to cut the circle out? Jigsaw?? thanks


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 5, 2015)

I used a bandsaw to cut close to the line then used a router and homemade circle cutting jig (1/4" piece of hardboard about 16" long affixed to the base of router), drill a hole on the hardboard a distance of half the diameter of your intended circle from the inner edge of a straight bit to take off and clean up the edge. I drilled a 1/4" hole on the bottom of the lazy susan and used the drill bit to act as my pivot point.

Let me know if this makes sense or not. I can take pictures of my router and jig if you want me to.

-jason


----------



## thrainson (Feb 5, 2015)

A picture would be great thanks! I have the concept but would like to see what u did as well.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2015)

Very nice work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 5, 2015)

thrainson said:


> A picture would be great thanks! I have the concept but would like to see what u did as well.



Will try to get a picture posted for you tomorrow evening. 

Thanks, 

- jason


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 8, 2015)

@thrainson Here are some pictures of the jig I used to cut the circle of the lazy susan. There is a hole in the jig that is 8" from the inside (closest) edge of the straight bit in which I just used the shaft of a drill bit to pivot around. Trim you work piece to approximate size (I used the bandsaw and tried to stay within an 1/8" or closer to the line), then put the pivot point (drill bit shaft) into the center hole on your work piece and trim to size.

Hope the pictures help...if you have any more questions just holler at me.

Thanks,

-jason

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/For%20Sale/Veneer/20150207_112151.jpg

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/For%20Sale/Veneer/20150207_112158.jpg

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/For%20Sale/Veneer/20150207_112220.jpg

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/For%20Sale/Veneer/20150207_112225.jpg

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/For%20Sale/Veneer/20150207_112237.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thrainson (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------

